# the caffeine connection - is there one?



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

i was wondering if any of you see a connection between caffeine and DP/DR. i quit smoking about 4 mos. ago, which rocks, but since then, i have upped my caffeine. hey, i have to have one vice, right? i sometimes feel the caffeine spaces me out and was wondering how other people with DP/DR tolerate caffeine. i don't drink much (maybe 1-2 caffinated bevs a day), but i'd really like to hear your thoughts on this issue. thanks!


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I do beleive that cafeine is a big DP/DR trigger.
It is a stimulant, therefor, it gets your body kinda *high* wich you don't really want 'caus DP is often appearing when the body is overloaded.

I cutted cafeine since almost 6 months and the difference is enormous.
I mean that my DP/DR have diminished by half in intensity and frequency.

I drink tea ! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

i should try cutting out caffeine. if it made a different, damn, i would give it up! i have drank caffeine for years, but it has increased since i quit smoking. i guess i always think "c'mon, it's only a few sodas a day, how bad can it be?" i'd hate to give it up, since it's my only *vice* left, but it'd be worth it if it cut down on DP symptoms.

how many caffinated bevs a day did/do you drink?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Definitely makes a difference. A small amount seems okay if you're about to do something distracting. I just had a huge coffee before a philosophy tutorial though, and that's a nasty combination, feel like my head's about to melt. Eating healthily and avoiding caffeine seem to be about the two biggest factors for me, but I still get through loads of sugar and caffeine, without thinking about it till afterwards.


----------



## tori (Oct 15, 2004)

i have started drinking decaf coffee and decaf tea and i do not taste any difference.. so you can still enjoy your tea and coffee callisto. It helps a lot coz i found that it also make my dp worse.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have noticed no problems. I drink a cup a day of the potent stuff. It doesn't seem to make things worse. I feel happier and more energized. What I must mention is that about a year ago I decided to quit caffeine cold turkey. Within 4 days I developed pounding headaches and my DPDR came back in full swing after about 10 years of freedom from it. I really think that my 4 year addiction to caffeine and then quitting all at once brought this crap back. It triggered something in my brain. Just be careful when you decide to stop. Wean off slowly.

Ken


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Personally I feel that it depends upon many factors such as whether or not ones DP/DR is related to anxiety or depression. If it is related to depression for some it might prove helpful in "moderation". I once had a shrink who prescribed an anphetamine stimulant "dexedrine" when I was going through a depressive cycle. He said it was better for me to be artificially stimulted than lay around moping. It did seem to help at the time. But I didn't take it for very long. this was back before the days of "big brother" when doctors had more freedom of choice in the various treatment protocals available.

Anyway, I drink a blend of decaf and French Roast fresh ground coffee in the morning. About two 8 once cups. When I stop drinking coffee I always feel better and have more energy. But I like the "buzz" I get from the coffee so I go back to drinking it.

I take a beta blocker for hypertension as well as Xanax. And both of them tend to negate the effects of coffee so I have my coffee in the morning and take my meds around noon and at night. The mid day dosing helps prevent the negative consequences ( over stimulation) of the morning stimulant.

It is a question of balance. Whe I used to smoke "pot" and drink coffee I would sometimes get over "wired" and that definitely could throw me into a panic state and increase the intensity of my DP/DR experience.

john


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i've more or less stopprd coffee as i drank loads of it and it was making anxiety worse. i,ve started drinking 'caro' and 'barley cup'. they're coffee alternatives and very nice


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

ive read other posts about caffeine, so i have recentley switched to decaf and slenda sugar, the coffee tastes no difference....i am just hoping it helps to reduce the dp


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

caffeine is a powerful stimulant and a big no-no for those with anxiety and panic. I havent had any in over 3 years and I dont miss it.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

callisto9, it is bad news for anybody with anxiety.

you asked how old I was on a previous thread - I am 19.

AND I am getting a pet rat thanks to your cute picture. I remembered how badly I wanted one.  I'll make sure to show you a picture when I get her.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Caffeine, definitely! Usually always makes me more spacy, "out of it" can increase my DP/DR.

There was at least one clinical study on this. A double blind study where a woman w/DP was given tablets I believe... some w/caffeine, some w/out (sugar pills or something). The test revealed that her levels of DP increased on the caffeine, significantly.

Makes perfect sense to me as others have stated here.

I don't know where that study is now and it was very limited, but there's an abstract somewhere at Pubmed... I'm certain.

Yup, a stimulant, that doesn't help an already overstimulate person as I'd say we all are here (or a majority). As John mentioned though, it depends on the individual.

But if you notice an increase of symptoms after a cuppa, or some caffeinated soda (I don't drink that often), it's more than likely the caffeine. Yes, my one vice that I HATE to get rid of.

I have "half-calf" in the morning. Never after 12pm too. Then my sleep is a disaster.

Best,
DAMN I LOVE COFFEE! THE TASTE! THE AROMA! IT'S ADDICTING. :shock:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

thought i would post this link relating to caffeine

http://www.emedicine.com/MED/topic3115.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks everyone for the comments. i just got one of those home cafe systems that makes one cup of coffee and i am LOVING it. though i want to see if i can quit caffeine for awhile, i don't want to do it right now.

kari - good luck with the rat(s). they are AMAZING pets. i wish i could have mine back, but the allergies were killing me. my two boys now live with my boyfriend and his other 10 rats. they have been my favorite pet for awhile now. you'll see when you get one.  yes, do send me a picture! i have TONS of rattie photos.

dreamcatcher, thanks for the link. very interesting article. i do want to cut back/quit the caffeine eventually, but not while i have this new machine. i only drink one 8 oz. cup of coffee a day and one soda, is that enough caffeine to affect me that much?


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Beth said:


> Eating healthily and avoiding caffeine seem to be about the two biggest factors for me.


Totally.
I actually think this is the key.
Our bodies and mind are screaming for us to change...
I think this is the first logicall step to take.

Try relaxing after you eated fast food with a coke and a cofee in the afternoon...good luck.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Well i can only really agree with what of the previous posters have said. There is a link for me, (interesting to hear of that study) though i rarely drink coffee or caffeine drinks and when i do i tend to drink too much. Last time i had any it was three espressos all in one go (not -that- much but i was tempting fate all the same) and ....not good (ill spare you the details). Moderation is important i suppose. Whatever works for you, but if it increases DP/R then the choice seems obvious.

Oh yes by the way, hi im new.


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

I think it depends on how we fight DP/DR.

I want all my mental faculties to be available when fighting my constant and chronically swinging up and down bouts (never disappearing) of DP/DR, and I personally fight DP/DR by willing myself to be "there". Screaming internally to wake up and get things done etcetc, and that requires a fair dosage of caffeine. I'd relax, but then I'd have to quit this job first.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Kerio-


> and I personally fight DP/DR by willing myself to be "there". Screaming internally to wake up and get things done etcetc


You know this somehow immediately struck me as a good way of dealing with it. At least it worked just after i read this.

I dont think i do this enough at all. I remember there was a girl who always used to tease me with the words 'wake up Neil' (my name) in quite a malicious way and so somehow i dont like to tell myself to wake up anymore. But i just tried 'willing myself to be there' and now i somehow feel more awake than i have for many days. Interesting.


----------

